# kleines vb script



## unrealx38 (11. Mai 2006)

Hallo ich muss für ein Kunde meiner kleinen Privatfirma ein VB Scribt erstellen... aber ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich das machen soll!
könnt ihr mir bitte helfen?! Wäre echt lieb von euch!  

Ablauf:
Ich stelle mir eine Backuplösung vor, die den Inhalt eines beliebigen Ordners auf eine andere 
Harddisk resp. Partition kopiert. Und so mehr Sicherheit vor falschem Löschen oder HD Crash bietet.

Umsetzung:
Wenn man mein Script startet soll eine Inputbox erscheinen, in der kann man 
„Start“ oder „Ende“ klicken kann. Wenn man auf Start klickt kommt die Meldung, das jetzt Backup in gang ist und bei Ende wird das Fenster wieder geschlossen.
Wenn das Backup fertig ist kommt die Meldung, das jetzt wieder mit voller CPU resp. HD Leistung arbeiten kann.

Danke schon im voraus!


----------



## Nirraven (11. Mai 2006)

Und wir sollen jetzt für dich das Geld verdienen, seh ich das richtig?


----------



## unrealx38 (11. Mai 2006)

hehe ja so zu sagen, aber ihr habt dafür meinen Respekt! hehe nei ihr wärt echt lieb... 
danke


----------



## D@nger (11. Mai 2006)

....du gibst es auch noch zu ;-)


----------



## Nirraven (12. Mai 2006)

Nenn mir mal die Tel Nummer des Kunden, meine Bilanz wird sich freuen...


----------



## Sven Mintel (14. Mai 2006)

da hast du ja ne tolle kleine Privatfirma, ich schätze mal, mehr wird daraus auch nicht werden, wenn du nicht mal in der Lage bist, einen knappen 3zeiler aus dem kleinen VBS-1x1 zu Skripten, um einen Auftrag zu erfüllen


----------



## Nirraven (15. Mai 2006)

Wie war das in BWL?

Minimal Prinzip:
Ein gegebener Erfolg bei minimalen Aufwand


----------



## unrealx38 (20. Mai 2006)

hallo leute
ich denke das die User dieses Forums einbisschen asi sind...
hier der code für alle die den script brauchen... 

```
Dim fso
Dim finput
Dim foutput

'finput: das zu kopierende Ordner
'foutput: Ziel Ordner
finput = "c:\test"
foutput = "d:\backup3"

If MsgBox ("Sie sind im begriffe Dateien aus einem Ordner in ein anderen Ordner zukopieren. Überprüfen Sie die Pfade und ändern Sie sie gegebenfalls,"&vbCr&"indem Sie die Datei backupSAL.vbs mit dem Editor öffnen." &vbCr&vbCr& "Quellordner = "+finput &vbCr& "Zielordner = "+foutput &vbCr&vbCr&"Soll der Forgang gestartet werden?" ,4,"backupSAL") = 6 Then
	Set fso = CreateObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject")

	'Prüfen ob Quellordner existiert
	'Danach ob Zielordner existiert, sollte Zielordner nicht existieren Fragen ob erstellt werden soll
	'vbCr = Zeilenwechsel
	
	If fso.FolderExists(finput) = False Then
		MsgBox "Quellordner '"+finput+"' existiert nicht."& vbCr &"Sie können erst weiterfahren wenn der Angegebene Ordner existiert."& vbCr &"Das Programm wird beendet",16,"Fehler - Ordner nicht gefunden"
		WScript.Quit
	
	Else If fso.FolderExists(foutput) = False Then
		'MsgBox Infos: 4: Ja/Nein Frage 
		'              6: Gibt der Button Ja zurück
		If MsgBox ("Zielordner '"+foutput+"' existiert nicht"&vbCr&"Soll dieser erstellt werden, um mit dem Kopieren weiterzufahren?",4, "Ordner existiert nicht") = 6 Then
			fso.CreateFolder(foutput)
			fso.CopyFolder finput, foutput, True
			MsgBox "Ordner wurde erstellt und die Datein kopiert.",64,"Programm wurde erfolgreich ausgeführt"
			WScript.Quit
		Else
			MsgBox "Programm wird beendet. Dateien wurden nicht kopiert",64,"Programm beendet"
			WScript.Quit
		End If
		End If
	End If

	MsgBox "Die Dateien wurden kopiert                 "&vbCr&vbCr& "Quellordner = "+finput &vbCr& "Zielordner = "+foutput ,64, "Programm Ende"
	WScript.Quit
Else
	MsgBox "Programm wurde durch User beendet",64,"Programm beendet"
	WScript.Quit
End If
```


----------



## Nirraven (22. Mai 2006)

Danke für die nette Bezeichnung.
Ich mach mir nur nicht gerne Arbeit wenn andere dafür absahnen...

P.S.: Du hast es doch, warum fragst du dann? Oder woher ist das?


----------



## Sven Mintel (22. Mai 2006)

Ich bedanke mich auch.... wenn du mit "asi" asozial meinst, dies bedeutet, unfähig zu sein, sich im Leben der Gesellschaft unterzuordnen und sich den Spielregeln des Lebens zu fügen.. trifft wohl eher auf dich zu, denn eine Leistung, welche du weiterveräussern willst, gratis einzufordern, ist keine Spielregel in der Marktwirtschaft.

Wieauchimmer...von der Gesellschaft der asis hast du nunmehr deine Ruhe...dauerhaft.


----------

